# Todesfall im Skimmer.....



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

Der Tag fing ja toll an.................

Vor ca. zwei Wochen habe ich meine Teichabdeckung entfernt und festgestellt das alles i.o. ist.... alle haben den Winter gut überstanden.


Wie jeden Morgen, habe ich auch heute den ersten Gang zum Teich gemacht. Die Bewohner kamen gleich alle hoch und wollten schon etwas fressen. Bevor ich diese füttern wollte, habe ich noch Mal in meinem Skimmer (Oase BioSys) geguckt um diesen ggf. etwas von Blättern zu befreien.
Und dann so was..............




Mein Koi hat sich bei der Futtersuche wohl in diesen  verschwommen. Gestern Morgen war dieser noch leer.

Jetzt ist vermutlich folgendes passiert.

- Koi schwimmt durch die geschlossene Skimmerklappe in die Skimmerkammer
- Koi ist in der Kammer, Klappe ist wieder geschlossen
- Die Skimmerpumpe (bei mir über Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert) wurde gestartet
- Die Kammer läuft langsam leer
- Die Klappe, um "neues" Wasser nachlaufen zu lassen, öffnet sich nicht richtig weil der Koi diese mit seinem Körper blockiert
- Die Kammer ist leer, der Koi erstickt


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
Ich überlege einen "einschwimmschutz" unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche zu basteln.
Z.B. Edelstahlstäbe davor schrauben.

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee!?

Danke
Lars


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2017)

Shice 

Koiroli hatte dazu auch mal ein Video.
Er hatte Stäbe vor den Skimmereinlauf gemacht.


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

wo finde ich dieses Video?
Habe hier gerade nach "Koiroli" gesucht. Leider keine Treffer


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2017)

Hier: 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_R-oBoaays_

Kann man gut sehen die Stäbe.


----------



## troll20 (20. März 2017)

Na das ist ja nicht so dolle.


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

TOP!!!!!!!

Ja, so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt.... bis auf die "Luftpumpe".
Für dieses Problem habe ich entsprechende Zeiten in der die Skimmerpumpe läuft und ich die Kois dann nichts zu fressen gebe.

Aber das mit den Stäben gefällt mir gut.....

Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2017)

HI,

die sieht man mal wieder wie "gefährlich" div. Absaugtechnik am/im Teich für Tiere ist.

(zum Glück laufen meine Teiche schon immer technikfrei)

MfG Frank


----------



## tosa (20. März 2017)

das ist doch bei diesen Skimmern hinreichend bekannt, von daher baut man so ein Ding auch nicht an Teiche mit Fischen. Schade und traurig um den Fisch


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

Schön, wenn das hinreichend bekannt ist. Mir war es das nicht und somit hatte ich so ein Ding verbaut. 
Aber traurig bin ich auch


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2017)

Lass doch nicht runter ziehen.
Es ist traurig, aber du kannst die Gefahrenquelle jetzt abstellen.
Man kann alles versuchen im Vorfeld, aber man wird nie an alles denken können.
Ich finde du hast dir viel Mühe gemacht mit dem Teich und es sieht alles wunderbar aus.
Du bist nicht der Erste dem sowas passiert ist anscheinend, aber auch andere haben Teich-Unfälle zu verzeichnen.


----------



## tosa (20. März 2017)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Schön, wenn das hinreichend bekannt ist. Mir war es das nicht und somit hatte ich so ein Ding verbaut.
> Aber traurig bin ich auch



aber eigentlich logisch, oder? die klappe wird durch den leicht geringeren Wasserstand dahinter unten gehalten. somit treibt ja z.b. auch das Futter dort rein. Fisch hinterher und ihm steht die klappe vor der __ Nase und er kann nicht raus. In diesem Fall besonders fatal das das Ding sich regelmäßig leersaugt..... die Dinger sind halt nur für Schwimmteiche o.ä. geeignet


----------



## tosa (20. März 2017)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Schön, wenn das hinreichend bekannt ist. Mir war es das nicht und somit hatte ich so ein Ding verbaut.
> Aber traurig bin ich auch



überlege wie du das Ding umbaust oder vielleicht eine ganz andere Lösung dort installierst


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

ich habe das Problem schon behoben.
Warte nur das die Bilder in der iCloud ankommen, dann lade ich diese hier hoch.........ein Moment noch


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

Medium 31921 anzeigen
Medium 31922 anzeigen
Medium 31923 anzeigen
Medium 31924 anzeigen


----------



## minimuelli (20. März 2017)

Ich habe 6mm Edelstahl-Stäbe dafür verwendet und zus. fixiert/verklebt.

Hoffe damit ist dieses Thema für die Zukunft erledigt


----------



## tosa (20. März 2017)

wenn die Zwischenräume kleiner als deine kleinsten Koi sind ja, ansonsten finde ich die Lösung sehr gut und man könnte noch nachrüsten.


----------

